
Using the Python Defaultdict Type for Handling Missing Keys - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/python-defaultdict/
======
vstuart
That looks pretty comprehensive.

For anyone interested in the topic, earlier this week (coincidentally) I wrote
a blog post,

"Creating Python Dictionaries With Default Values and Immutable Keys [Bonus:
Work On A Deepcopy]"

[https://persagen.com/2020/03/05/python_dictionaries_default_...](https://persagen.com/2020/03/05/python_dictionaries_default_values_immutable_keys.html)

